
Ask HN: Can someone from Google explain why YouTube PS4 has been down a week? - andrewstuart
It has not been possible to sign in to YouTube on PS4 for more than a week.<p>This is very hard to understand.<p>A serious question - does Google really just not give a hoot about it?<p>How can the service be this bad?
======
smt88
> _does Google really just not give a hoot about it?_

> _How can the service be this bad?_

I find myself wondering this about Google services all the time. Hangouts on
the web often develops bugs with contact importing and then it doesn't get
fixed for days or weeks.

On this topic, it's potentially more nefarious: PS4 competes against
Chromecast, Android TV, TVs with Android built-in, and (more recently) Stadia.
Because YouTube is a near-monopoly, Google probably benefits from making it
look like a second-tier system that isn't a high priority.

No web video consumer can stop using YouTube without losing a ton of content,
but it's easy to switch to a different system for watching on your TV.

------
brudgers
Probably business reasons. Just like Google did with Windows Phone. In that
case, Google did browser sniffing and Youtube didn't even work over the web.

